# 6.3b Updates Since 1/1/07



## lorick (Jul 30, 2001)

It appears the people reporting updates to 6.3b has stopped from what I am reading here. Has ANYONE been updated since 1/1/07?


----------



## brianhos (Apr 12, 2004)

They better get 6.3b out to fix these audio problems before Jack Fricking Bauer starts in 2 weeks!


----------



## broken back (Nov 30, 2004)

My unit has not made a daily call on its since christmas. The units shows 10 days between calls after making a forced daily call. Fox is the worst but have them on other local OTA.
I do have 6.3a been with Directv for 13 years.


----------



## rmassey (Sep 5, 2002)

brianhos said:


> They better get 6.3b out to fix these audio problems before Jack Fricking Bauer starts in 2 weeks!


I think we should just send Jack over to D* HQ and see if he can fix the whole mess. HR10 issues, crappy NDS HR20s, pathetic HD pkg... After all he seems to be able to fix all problems in 1 day, right?


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

http://tivo63b.freehostia.com/ has reported one update on the first and one on the second. I'm not sure how many people are actually using the site now since I have not advertised in the last week.


----------



## dbex (Sep 17, 2003)

brianhos said:


> They better get 6.3b out to fix these audio problems before Jack Fricking Bauer starts in 2 weeks!


I'll bet if they sent Chloe and her CTU team (too bad Edgar's dead) over to D* and TiVo to fix the problems she'd figure it out !!


----------



## Jpepping (Mar 7, 2003)

brianhos said:


> They better get 6.3b out to fix these audio problems before Jack Fricking Bauer starts in 2 weeks!


Truer words have never been spoken (typed??)

I called last night and was told that all remaining HR10's will be updated between 1/3 and1/12... let's hope she was right. Good thing was that she knew of the update. Must have been a CTU CSR


----------



## mdspadeccom (Jan 3, 2007)

I just got an email from DIRECTV saying:

" Please know that some HR10-250 receivers got download last December 13, 2006. Remaining HR10-250 receivers get download on January 3-12, 2007. The software will be sent to receiver for about 1 year. The download fixes audio dropouts that occurred when recording in Dolby Digital."

They go on to say:

"To receive an upgrade, just keep your receiver plugged in but it does not need to be turned on. Keep your phone line connected to your receiver. After TiVo daily call, upgrade automatically occurs within 24 hours. You can either wait for TiVo daily call, or use "Make Daily Call Now" option. "Current Call Status" will display "Pending Restart", this means upgrade was received. Receiver will reset itself and TiVo logo appears with message that new software has been installed. After the upgrade, you may see menu changes, or may need to reset some of your settings. If download is not completed by January 12, 2007, please confirm that phone line is connected and TiVo daily call must occur. If you have Call Waiting, it could interrupt the download. Should you have further questions, please call us at 1800-531-5000."

m.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

mdspadeccom said:


> "To receive an upgrade, just keep your receiver plugged in but it does not need to be turned on."


Wow... it will update without being turned on.  I'm sure they meant that it can be in standby.


----------



## jimmymiko (Mar 29, 2003)

brianhos said:


> They better get 6.3b out to fix these audio problems before Jack Fricking Bauer starts in 2 weeks!


Amen


----------



## thebishman (Aug 20, 2005)

One of my units just upgraded to 6.3b within the last 48 hours.
Bish


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

thebishman said:


> One of my units just upgraded to 6.3b within the last 48 hours.
> Bish


I just now did a forced call and now have the 6.b. When you restart the unit, it takes a good 15 minutes to restart. Thanks all - will keep you informed as to any problems.


----------



## TreyS (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm still too scared to upgrade from 3.1.  My phone line is sitting on the floor.


----------



## Indiana627 (Jan 24, 2003)

Forced a call last night and got it. Unhacked stock unit.


----------



## mpar1 (Feb 14, 2005)

I forced a call Tuesday afternoon and did not get it. I guess I was one day early. Of course, after hearing about these reboot issues I don't know if I want 6.3b


----------



## f0gax (Aug 8, 2002)

dbex said:


> I'll bet if they sent Chloe and her CTU team (too bad Edgar's dead) over to D* and TiVo to fix the problems she'd figure it out !!


They'd just need to open some sockets. Or maybe work on a protocol. Maybe Chloe could just "send it to my screen" so I can avoid making the daily call or something.

I know! During the middle of this "crisis" they should just let a distraught Dish Network executive into the building. And make sure that he's allowed to just walk around, especially near the equipment/person responsible for uploading 6.3b and/or authorizing the install. That way the Dish Net guy can damage/kill the responsible entity before any of the rest of us can get the update.

(Wow, 24 sure is hokey ain't it? But I'll still watch.)


----------



## sp1dey (Jul 21, 2005)

Just got it this morning... although I have an issue. None of my OTA season passes are set to record anything. When I looked in the to do list it was set to to not record The Office, Earl, you name it. I rescanned my channels, updated a few season passes and still nothing. I'm going to try deleting the season passes and adding them back when I get home from work tonight. Anyone have this?


----------



## slemay (Jan 4, 2007)

mdspadeccom said:


> I just got an email from DIRECTV saying:
> daily call, or use "Make Daily Call Now" option. "Current Call Status" will display "Pending Restart", this means upgrade was received. Receiver will reset m.


OK - that works with the 3.1 software - but if we already have 6.1a and want to force to the call - where do we do that? The PHONE screens have changed and the only "FORCE" option I can see is to "CONNECT TO THE DVR SERVICE NOW" - which I tried... but I believe all that does is calls TIVO and updates it's info... doesn't call DTV and get the new update... I see a scheduled call for that - but it's not until next week.  SOOooo...

How can we force it to dial DTV now? Is there a code or series of buttons we can press to force it to dial now?


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 4, 2007)

Right now the only way to force a call is to call D* directly and have them schedule a call back. I only know this because I spent 3 hours on the phone with them the other night because I couldnt order Pay Per View, and the reason was all of my forced calls were going directly to TiVo and not to D*. The good news was the call came through about 2 hours after they scheduled it.


----------



## Pab Sungenis (Apr 13, 2002)

sp1dey said:


> Just got it this morning... although I have an issue. None of my OTA season passes are set to record anything. When I looked in the to do list it was set to to not record The Office, Earl, you name it. I rescanned my channels, updated a few season passes and still nothing. I'm going to try deleting the season passes and adding them back when I get home from work tonight. Anyone have this?


Try rebooting the TiVo and let it download and index fresh program data. This might solve it within 24 hours.


----------



## Bruce N (Dec 28, 2001)

Rebooting now.


----------



## DennisMileHi (Apr 23, 2004)

jimb726 said:


> Right now the only way to force a call is to call D* directly and have them schedule a call back.


Not true. Just select "Connect to the DVR service now." forces a call. I did that last night (for the umpteenth time) and voila I finally got a Pending Restart. Rebooted and I now have the b version. Hope it works.


----------



## herdfan (Feb 5, 2003)

TreyS said:


> I'm still too scared to upgrade from 3.1.  My phone line is sitting on the floor.


Same here.


----------



## beanpoppa (Jan 7, 2004)

The DVR service is what you need to connect to to force the update. The call to DTV is only to upload PPV info.



slemay said:


> OK - that works with the 3.1 software - but if we already have 6.1a and want to force to the call - where do we do that? The PHONE screens have changed and the only "FORCE" option I can see is to "CONNECT TO THE DVR SERVICE NOW" - which I tried... but I believe all that does is calls TIVO and updates it's info... doesn't call DTV and get the new update... I see a scheduled call for that - but it's not until next week.  SOOooo...
> 
> How can we force it to dial DTV now? Is there a code or series of buttons we can press to force it to dial now?


----------



## KXAZ145 (Feb 17, 2004)

I appear to have received the upgrade Monday night, as the receiver was dead early Tuesday morning. I rebooted it Wednesday night when I got home and after a scary, long boot process it finally came back. My second of three HD receivers received an upgrade a few weeks ago and I was faced with the same symptom- a blank screen and no remote operation at all.

The part that gets me is that I never experience the problems that I see here on the forum.


----------



## mhn2 (Sep 10, 2003)

brianhos said:


> They better get 6.3b out to fix these audio problems before Jack Fricking Bauer starts in 2 weeks!


Amen!


----------



## DubC (Jul 15, 2005)

DennisMileHi said:


> Not true. Just select "Connect to the DVR service now." forces a call. I did that last night (for the umpteenth time) and voila I finally got a Pending Restart. Rebooted and I now have the b version. Hope it works.


Where exactly does it say "Pending Restart"?


----------



## stumacdo (Dec 28, 2004)

DubC said:


> Where exactly does it say "Pending Restart"?


Look in the 'System Information' tab for this info


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

I have had 6.3b on one of my HR10-250s since the second week in December. It fixed the audio dropout problems, but would either lock up or reboot every 2 or 3 days. This morning I restored a 3.1.5f version, and I will stay there until 6.3c,d,e... is reported to be stable.


----------



## pezdoctor (Jan 2, 2003)

sp1dey said:


> Just got it this morning... although I have an issue. None of my OTA season passes are set to record anything. When I looked in the to do list it was set to to not record The Office, Earl, you name it. I rescanned my channels, updated a few season passes and still nothing. I'm going to try deleting the season passes and adding them back when I get home from work tonight. Anyone have this?


Same issue here...but I DO have a 2 Season Passes that are recording, while majority are not. I haven't manually rebooted yet but will tonight. Another strange symptom was that the Recording History screen indicates that I have not marked the OTA channel as available in my channel list for a given missed recording (but I definitely have it marked).

Keith


----------



## tarman (Aug 3, 2002)

DubC said:


> Where exactly does it say "Pending Restart"?


....it is where you normally see "Succeeded"


----------



## rickaren (Oct 30, 2002)

Yes received the upgrade last night "Pending Restart" and applied it today. January 4th. No review as of now.


----------



## flexpackman (Feb 23, 2006)

Forced a call on Tuesday... Nothing. 

Did it just awhile ago and got it.

At least it didn't brick it  .. yet...


----------



## gimletmaker (Feb 6, 2006)

Finally got 6.3b tonight. Interestingly, the trigger for me to get the update was sent sometime between 5:00pm and 11:00pm CT. I know this because I forced a call at 5:00 -> No update, then forced another call at 11:00 -> Pending Restart!

Now I'll be able to hear what "Jack Fricking Bauer" says.


----------



## mpar1 (Feb 14, 2005)

sp1dey said:


> Just got it this morning... although I have an issue. None of my OTA season passes are set to record anything. When I looked in the to do list it was set to to not record The Office, Earl, you name it. I rescanned my channels, updated a few season passes and still nothing. I'm going to try deleting the season passes and adding them back when I get home from work tonight. Anyone have this?


I only have one OTA SP (The Office) and it was not set to record whe I checked yesterday evening. I had to manually set the recording. I didn't have the update as of Wednesday after my Tuesday call. Perhaps the update applied Wednesday night? I'll check and see.


----------



## pmturcotte (May 7, 2001)

Noticed 6.3b was on my HR10 this morning. No chance to use it yet though, hopefully I wont be posting back here tomorrow morning about all the reboots.


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

pmturcotte said:


> Noticed 6.3b was on my HR10 this morning. No chance to use it yet though, hopefully I wont be posting back here tomorrow morning about all the reboots.


36 hrs of 6.3b and so far so good....no audio dropouts last night on OTA nets, and none with 2 hours of GMA on ABC this morning (I was getting at least three an hour...).


----------



## vdubuclet (Jul 20, 2003)

Just got it, yeah, no dropouts last night. House on fox will be real test.


----------



## davahad (Dec 1, 2002)

Got it last night after forcing a call.


----------



## JaserLet (Dec 13, 2005)

Forced a call this afternoon, got it.


----------



## ebandman (Nov 22, 2004)

Pending Restart after forced call on Jan. 6 in Davis/Woodland area.


----------



## cover (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm using a non-hacked (except for larger drives) box. I have been on 6.3a. I forced one call around noon yesterday and got nothing. I forced another call about 9 last night and got a pending restarted. Restarted with 6.3b. So far no problems.


----------

